# Reusing used corn husks?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it possible to wash and dry out used corn husks from tamales? What about corn husks I've soaked but never used?

I washed them and am drying them right now on towels on the counter, I imagine it might take a few days and several turns to be sure they're completely dry before storing but I wanted to ask to make sure it was "safe." As I understand it, the corn husk is just there to keep the tamale together and I can't imagine why I couldn't do it, considering the meat is already cooked for the tamale and they steam for so long...? Am I drying them the right way? Or will they mold drying on a towel?


----------

